# 170 gallon discus tank..



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I found this sweet deal on craiglist for a 170 gallon acrylic tank and stand. I will be picking it up in a few weeks. The tank is in great shape but the stands need a little work to fit my new sump i got from tony . The dememsion of the tan are 68x24x24. Here are a few pictures of it. I will post more when I get the tanks.




































this the sump i will be using .


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice find Dave! I've never seen an acrylic tank with trim before. Based on the dimensions, probably a custom tank. Very nice.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking tank. Can't wait to see it stocked with flat fishes.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

nicely done, I saw it too.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aweseome. Good width and already all set up for a sump.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

*170 gallon discus tank*

Heh. I wouldve went for that lol nice .should look great


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

nice tank! Is this tank going in the same room as the current Discus tank?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Nice find Dave! I've never seen an acrylic tank with trim before. Based on the dimensions, probably a custom tank. Very nice.


 Yes it is a custom tank built for a store that went belly up I think he said in vancouver.



target said:


> Nice looking tank. Can't wait to see it stocked with flat fishes.


I can't wait either . I'm going to pick it up on the 15 of october . So I hope a few days after i get it i can set it up..


kevin22 said:


> nicely done, I saw it too.


 I 'm glad I was able to get the tank.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Aweseome. Good width and already all set up for a sump.


 ypu I can't wait to set up the sump i got from tony but i need to reno the stand and make it wider to fit the bad boy sump in to it.



aprils aquarium said:


> Heh. I wouldve went for that lol nice .should look great


 Yup it will look great in my fish room not yours lol



Smiladon said:


> nice tank! Is this tank going in the same room as the current Discus tank?


 Yes but it's replacing my 120 gallon discus tank


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

nice score dave !!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> nice score dave !!


yes it is but I was waiting for a call back for a 200 acrylic tank for $200 but it never came. So I had to settle for this tank .


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

here is an update on how the tank build is going. here are a few pictures.

Here is the new stand . It was made by my dad.









Here is colour i'm thinking of painting the back of the tank. It's called pumpkin orange









Here is the tank before i paint the bottom.









I'm still deciding on to go bare bottom or use the sand i got. So i'm going to try it first with a painted bottom with accent stome spray paint and see how it goes. If i change my mind i can always add the sand after. This is the first coat . I will add another tomorrow..


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

looks nice, Dave


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

Lots of work but will be well worth it. Can't wait to see the fish in there.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Keep the pics coming.....discus tank.....domestic or wilds?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> Keep the pics coming.....discus tank.....domestic or wilds?


both i don't have room for a separate tank ..


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

gonna look sweet when set up dave !!


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Dam that's a nice tank, those dimensions are wicked, makes me jealous.. My 170 is 72"L x 18"W x 30"H, so wish it was wider rather than tall.

Can't wait to see it when your all finished.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

here are a few more pictures.

Here is a picture of the tank with the orange background. I spray painted a 6ft strip of styrofoam .









Here is an inside look to the stand.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Have a bit of a feeling the orange is a lil too vibrant and may make the fish colours seen less spectacular. Tho it
is a nice orange. I usually gowith dull
colours to intenicify and complement the fish colours


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> Have a bit of a feeling the orange is a lil too vibrant and may make the fish colours seen less spectacular. Tho it
> is a nice orange. I usually gowith dull
> colours to intenicify and complement the fish colours


Yeah i though that too but i won't know until i had the fish in the tank that's why i didn't paint the back of the tank and painted styrofoam instead. We'll see.


----------



## zooolara (May 22, 2010)

That orange looks kind of bright, anyhow nice tank, your discus gona love it.I have simmilar tank 20 discus, planted and I'm getting away with one 60% WC a week.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

zooolara said:


> That orange looks kind of bright, anyhow nice tank, your discus gona love it.I have simmilar tank 20 discus, planted and I'm getting away with one 60% WC a week.


Well in that picture it does but it's is alot darker plus it's painted on styrofoam so i can remove it.Yeah I'll be doing the same plus i'm using a wet dry and also going to use a bio reactor with the wet dry filter. Right now i have 23 discus ranging from 5 " to 8 ". Do you have any picture of your tank.


----------



## zooolara (May 22, 2010)

Older pics, more discus now.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

zooolara said:


> Older pics, more discus now.


wow great job .. What are you using for filtration .


----------



## clairel (Apr 22, 2010)

good looking project....i like it....i wouldn't mind a couple of those bonsai trees i see in the background too.


----------



## zooolara (May 22, 2010)

Filtration on my tank is 404 fluval, 110 AC, and wet&dry .Temp. 85F, ph 6,25. I dont check other parameters since fish seems to be happy.Feeding regime is ONF three times a day.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks neat.

How many Discus are you planning to put in this tank?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> Looks neat.
> 
> How many Discus are you planning to put in this tank?


 Not much more.. I already have 22 i'm getting to my limit. May be 2 or 3 that's about it.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

cant wait to see how the tank will look like with all those Discus 
I will need some tips from you in the near future as my 125 might end up as a Discus tank too.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I finally got the discus in to the their tank. The tank is still in reno mode . The driftwoods need to be tied down and put in the right spots also I still need to get the wet dry filter and lights going. So here are some pictures they are not the best this tank needs a lot of work still enjoy.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Really love the fish, Dave, especially the blue/green spotted ones - Are they leopards ? eruptions?
That tank will look great when you get it done.
Still thinking of the best way to get your driftwood into my tank, so it looks real good.
Paul


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

emile said:


> Really love the fish, Dave, especially the blue/green spotted ones - Are they leopards ? eruptions?
> That tank will look great when you get it done.
> Still thinking of the best way to get your driftwood into my tank, so it looks real good.
> Paul


Thanks Paul I can't wait for this tank to get done it has take a little longer than i have wanted. The spotted ones are the leopards I got from April's last shippment.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank is starting to look good. can't wait to see the finished product. Good luck!


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking fish Dave. Big, fat and healthy. I'm sure they love their new home.

Rod


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice fish & setup. Great shots!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a few more pictures enjoy..


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That looks great


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks fantastic, David!

I have to stop admiring your tank - just as I plan to shut down my 125G tank, I'm now thinking about a return to discus! 

*** must... resist... the... temptation ***


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Dave.....great looking discus......should add a few breeding cones too


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

you are not using the over flow, right?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

no not yet. I have not finish the wet dry filter. Hopefull soon


kevin22 said:


> you are not using the over flow, right?


Thanks. Can't wait to see your tank set up


target said:


> That looks great


Don't worry Joseph . You will give in sooner or later.


aquaboy71 said:


> Looks fantastic, David!
> 
> I have to stop admiring your tank - just as I plan to shut down my 125G tank, I'm now thinking about a return to discus!
> 
> *** must... resist... the... temptation ***


No Breeding cones for this tank. I already have my hands full with the wild frys


seanyuki said:


> Hey Dave.....great looking discus......should add a few breeding cones too


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Finally the wet dry filter is ready. It has taken a lot longer than i would have like I just need to cut the sponge size and fill it up and the way she goes. The sump is 48"x22"x22" about a 100 gallons bit it will be only half full. I'm using bio balls and bio celll media .


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! The filter is almost as big as the tank!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

yup. The tank is 68" long



2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow! The filter is almost as big as the tank!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Iam liking that great big tree sump or floating piece of driftwood in your setup , looks awsome.Good looking group of discus you got there , plenty of colour and activity.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I have finally finished the wet dry and all i need to do is work on the painting the styro in the back and this tank is almost done. I have decided to move the wild in the big tank for now and i need space for more the shipment of solomanx i'm getting from dale in a few days.
Here are some pictures of the tank now


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are the orange laser cories? Very nice. And of course the discus too, but I've seen those ones before.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Those are the orange laser cories? Very nice. And of course the discus too, but I've seen those ones before.


yeas those are the orange laser cories . I want more but i think april is out of them. I have 6 in the tank and they seem lost in the tank. I also have a pair of apistogramma hongsloi in with them.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus Dave said:


> yeas those are the orange laser cories . I want more but i think april is out of them. I have 6 in the tank and they seem lost in the tank. I also have a pair of apistogramma hongsloi in with them.


Definitely. I have 30+ Agassizi cories in my 125 and they shoal magnificently. Getting anything less than 20 or so in a big tank like that will make the shoal look very "thin". The 5 Sterbai I put in the cube make it look like I threw a few random fish in there.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

looking good Dave


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks. Where are pictures from your new discus set up? How many discus do you have now? How many did you get from back east?



MELLO said:


> looking good Dave


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I have gotten a new memory card and have taken a few picture of the tank .I have finish the back ground and now need to work on the lights,fix the driftwood and she is done. Enjoy


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pictures, Dave !!!!

Your discus look contented & disciplined, just like soldiers marching in a training camp. GOOD TRAINING, Dave !!!!!!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well This beautiful tank has to be shut down and . Now I need to find a new home for the fish. Yeah great time for stuff to go wrong . Well last night i got home and found water on the carpet and didn't think nothing of it so I cleaned it up took a nap . When i got up I found more water in the same spot the I stated to look around the I found the hose to sump was leaking so i fix that and that seam to solved the problem. Well this morning the wife wakes me up to show me more water is on the carpet . So i think the sump is leaking and now i need to shut this tank down find the leak and have to clean the carpet under the tank before it molds up.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Let me know when you want to pickup the sponge filter from my place. I really hope that you have this problem fixed asap.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Can you just not use the sump till its fixed? Perhaps just use other filters?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> Can you just not use the sump till its fixed? Perhaps just use other filters?


I have done that but I don't have any other filters plus the carpet around the stand and under the stand is completely soak and i need to clean it up before it starts to build up mold under the stand and the back wall behind the stand. I lost about 30 to 50 gallons of water.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

hey were did you get that piece of drift wood it whoop ass


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

From April's Yeah it's awesome and it made a pretty big dent in my wallet.



Johnnyfishtanks said:


> hey were did you get that piece of drift wood it whoop ass


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well Good News. I found where the water is coming from. I was worried that the sump was cracked but it's not the water is coming from the top drip plate water . The hose coming bring water from the tank is coming down at a good rate and it would splash up and hit the cover and water would travel along the cover and down the side. Thank God the sump is not broken . BUt i still need to tear down the set up and clean up all the water before the dry wall is ruined and starts to mold. Thanks to Smiladon for you help .


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm glad you found the problem Dave. If you need any assistance, feel free to contact me. You have my number


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well here are a few more pictures of the tank and fish before I shut it down. Well it has been a very stressful and frustrating few day. I got to the point where i was going to give every thing away and take a break from fish keeping but with the help of my wife . I was able to work things out and. I will have this tank up and running in no time. Thanks again to every one foe their help.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well the rebuild has started the stand is almost complete. I'll be adding a canopy , plywood and doors in a few weeks. Then I'll start work on the sump. Here is a picture of the semi complete stand. It's a lot bigger than i wanted but I can live with it. I had wanted it to be 36" high but for some reason my dad made it 40" high . I can redo it but i don't have the time. I will post more when i get the more work done.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well my new filter for the tank has arrived .It is a monster. I got a eheim 2262.I will running it with a wet dry sump. It will be returning water from the sump to the tank. But with me hopeful returning to work in a few weeks and doing courses on line. I don;t have much time to build my new sump so the filter will run straight from the tank. Here is picture of the monster filter...


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice filter, I wanna run this on my 33g planted tank....


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

It would be great on the your 33 gallon but i think your fish and shrimp won't be to happy with you but you can't beat over filtration. I once had a ehiem 2080, 2075 and rena xp3 on my wife's 55 gallon tank.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of the filter set up. Wow this filter is a monster. Not only did it cost me an arm and a leg, it is also a bottom less media pit. fo far i have put close to $ 300 worth of eheim media and it still can hold some more. I know some people are going to say with the money I spent i could have gotten 3 fx5's . After doing some research on mfk.com and seeing all the problems people were having with the fx5s . It made my decision easier plus my very frist canister filter i bought over 10 years ago is still running. This filter will last me a very long time and since the fx5s are less than 4 years old and the classics have been around a lot longer. I chose to go with the ehiem.
Here are a couple cool links from mfk.com
plans for the weekend - /\/\onster canister set up - Page 2 - MonsterFishKeepers.com
Set-up for easier tank maintenance with backflush valve/gravel vac combo - MonsterFishKeepers.com









Here is the bottom layer of media. I'm using 5 liters of eheim mech.









here i'm using ehiem fix .









here is the third layer of media. I'm using a combination of ehiem substrata pro 5 liters . 2 liters each of seacheam matrix pond size and regular size.

















here is the 4th layer of eheim fix .


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

im sure that filter will work wonders on your tank, nice choice


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I finally got the fish back in the tank. I have got a new sump for the tank and just need to work on the plumbing . Here are some pictures of the fish in the tank. Enjoy


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

Discus Dave said:


> Here are a few pictures of the filter set up. Wow this filter is a monster. Not only did it cost me an arm and a leg, it is also a bottom less media pit. fo far i have put close to $ 300 worth of eheim media and it still can hold some more. I know some people are going to say with the money I spent i could have gotten 3 fx5's . After doing some research on mfk.com and seeing all the problems people were having with the fx5s . It made my decision easier plus my very frist canister filter i bought over 10 years ago is still running. This filter will last me a very long time and since the fx5s are less than 4 years old and the classics have been around a lot longer. I chose to go with the ehiem.
> Here are a couple cool links from mfk.com
> plans for the weekend - /\/\onster canister set up - Page 2 - MonsterFishKeepers.com
> Set-up for easier tank maintenance with backflush valve/gravel vac combo - MonsterFishKeepers.com
> ...


wow that is an insane amount of media


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is an update on this tank. With the help of Gordon (gklaw) The stand got a face lift. Here is a before and after picture of the stand.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

This is what i'm hoping to do with the tank when i get the driftwood soaked and ready to go. I'm going to try and copy these tanks.


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

*what is ONF?*



zooolara said:


> Filtration on my tank is 404 fluval, 110 AC, and wet&dry .Temp. 85F, ph 6,25. I dont check other parameters since fish seems to be happy.Feeding regime is ONF three times a day.


What is ONF? I am feeding my discus juvies with messy seafood mix and beef heart mix. So I am boing bare bottom on my 110g. Will love to use something else at times which is less messy. Is ONF pellet food?

Great discus and nice tank you have, Dave. I made myself a stand for my 110g just like yours before the remake. Gordon can come over & make mine nice as yours, heehee.


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

ONF 
Sounds like ocean nutrition flakes ( probly prime reef flakes )


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> This is what i'm hoping to do with the tank when i get the driftwood soaked and ready to go. I'm going to try and copy these tanks.


Hey Dave,

How's the tank coming along. Would love to see updated pics and see how those new awesome blue fish you got are settling in, those were beautiful healthy fish you got


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good. Nice fishes!!! 
: )


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> How's the tank coming along. Would love to see updated pics and see how those new awesome blue fish you got are settling in, those were beautiful healthy fish you got


I have shut this tank down for the past few months . I have a been doing renos at my place and the tank was in the way. I also repainted the stand . It should be up and running in a few weeks.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well the stand is now done . Now i just need to clean the tank and it should be ready to go. Here is a picture of the stand from the frist day to now.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I finally got around to cleaning the tank and filling it up . Here are pictures of the tank and stand enjoy.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Dave,

Thats a nicely crafted stand,simple design and a nice finish to it.Aquarium looks great too,bet your excited to get this one going? Keep the updates coming!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Thats a nicely crafted stand,simple design and a nice finish to it.Aquarium looks great too,bet your excited to get this one going? Keep the updates coming!


Thanks Luke. I'll be adding more stuff to it in due time. . Mostly driftwood and may be a few plecos. I really want a few lda105's but my wife will have my head. I'll not add any more discus. I like the collection in the I have in the tank.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Finally . They get to go home. It has been a while since this tank has been set up. . Here are a few pictures . Enjoy.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow dave! They look much happier


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Dave,

Nice choice of plecos(Pseudacanthicus)should work out with the setup your doing.They seem to like more driftwood or bogwood in their environment.Might cost a pretty penny and yes the wife might not be impressed,but just imagine the colour and activity coming from all levels of water.Your discus look great by the way,makes me just want to add more to mine!



bonsai dave said:


> Thanks Luke. I'll be adding more stuff to it in due time. . Mostly driftwood and may be a few plecos. I really want a few lda105's but my wife will have my head. I'll not add any more discus. I like the collection in the I have in the tank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Peckoltia and Hypans will both work and would be way cheaper than Pseudas, but a nice big L114 would really look great in there.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Those fish look very happy Dave. 

What kind is that third picture from the top, are those the Mercury's?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Those fish look very happy Dave.
> 
> What kind is that third picture from the top, are those the Mercury's?


Thanks Joseph. No they are called ghost . I got them from April and Rick.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

here are some more pictures of the tank . I have add some wood and I'll be adding some white sand . I still need to finish the plumbing and start up the sump. Hopefully I will be able to set up my led light set in the next few weeks.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Pictures added.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> I really want a few lda105's but my wife will have my head.


When it comes to that, I am sure I can make a matching board for Beth to mount that nice looking head of yours 

Looking good Dave


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some more pictures of my new wilds a few days after I go them. Enjoy thanks.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## clairel (Apr 22, 2010)

*wilds*

Dave,
Those are some of the nicest wilds i have seen! And they are in good hands. Hopefully you will see some pairs soon. All the best with them.
Claire


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice looking fish!! I just ventured into Discus for the first time with Domestics.. will definitely be looking to setup a Wild Biotope once i have enough experience with Discus!!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol if she mounts his head tell her to return the wilds back to the previous owner!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275185,-122.835504


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

great looking group of wilds!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

wow incredible. makes me want to start a discus tank!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

*It's coming down.*

Well this tank is being shut down and will be put up for sale due to on going reno's . We'll be putting a new floor. I'm moving the wilds in to the 190 gallon a week or so depend on my wife's and I health . Here are a some picture of the fish in the tank before it's take down .Sorry for the dirty glass and algae. Life has been a little busy. Enjoy.


----------

